# Which Ibanez modelis this? - André Olbrich content -



## Zado (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm no Ibanez expert,but I've really never seen this model before








2:43 

Unusual inlay at 12th fret


-I will deeply be missing his old horizon custom  -


----------



## stevexc (Nov 28, 2014)

Isn't that his new LACS?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Isn't that his new LACS?



I believe so. He switched sometimes in 2011/2012, I think?


----------



## Zado (Nov 28, 2014)

No chance for a signature in the near future then...too bad,I've always wanted a signature of him since I was a kid.Esp would have been cooler,but I'm flexible


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 28, 2014)

Well, you never know. Kiko was with Ibanez for like a year, maybe less, before he got a signature.


----------



## Zado (Nov 28, 2014)

Andrè played ESPs since the dawn of his career and never got into their artist roster  maybe he's just not the guy looking for that kind of stuff..


----------



## dr_game0ver (Dec 9, 2014)

well yeah, do you remember the old Lucifer's Heritage albums with that sweet ESP tone?


----------



## Zado (Dec 9, 2014)

Man I loved that stuff,it was so barebones


----------

